# Torrey Pines Logic T10



## BloodStripe (Aug 7, 2017)

Anyone have one of these or used one? Seems like a really good price for a thermal imaging device for a home defense weapon.

torrey pines logic - Bing video


----------



## Gunz (Aug 18, 2017)

It's a good price and I still can't afford it. Guess I'll just have to shoot the bastards the old fashioned way.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 25, 2017)

It's 'neat' but I wouldn't call it a game changer, in home defense or CQB. I wouldn't use one for my personal home defense application, mainly because I prefer the use of low light tactics with use of weapon and hand-held lights for search and disorientation of threats in CQB environments (specifically within the home). Especially with the strobe modes that are ever more common in quality tactical lights on the current market. Low light CQB tactics are simple and can be studied online and practiced within the home. Cost effectiveness a $30 light some water guns and a little bit flashlight wars with your kids in the dark, would be far more cost efficient, fun, and more practical for the home owner.

As for a tactical application  (Mil/LE) NOD and IR laser is normally available and would be far superior in the CQB environment.

Just my opinion.


----------

